# Dumb things you have seen or done on a job interview



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

The guy who posed about not hiring anyone who puts salt on their food before tasting it got my gears clicking. What are some dumb things you have seen or done on a job interview? 
I was interviewing a guy one time and for the 2nd interview we met at a breakfast place. When the meal was over he offered to pay and I noticed he took out his company credit card for the company he was trying to leave and paid for our meal.Right then he lost the job.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I was conducting a interview one time and the guy almost passed out LOL


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

kid walks in, tells me his Dad told him to get a job. Shirt un-tucked, shoes un-tied....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

In the car business, u get all kinds of yahoos applying for sales positions. Have had a lot of strange people apply with me and it's always something different....LOL!!


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

Was looking to fill a new college grad position. Interviewed a soon-to-be graduate and asked him if he had ever had any exposure to some of the IT applications we used. He then told me how elementary and useless those applications were in the real world.

Flush!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I had an applicant take a personal phone call on a cell phone during an interview. 

I had a person ask if the work environment was "slow paced with plenty of time during to day for personal business." 

I had a person inquire if they could use the opportunity to sell to the people in my office their multi-level marketing business. 

I had a person ask if they could use my facilities to free lance as an accountant at night. 

I had a person indicate during the interview that they were most interested in our education re-reimbursement program because their dream was to work in a completely unrelated industry. 

I had a person request during an interview that they be permitted to be absent from work b/w 11:00 and 2:00 each day because they were moonlighting as a personal trainer. 

I had a person ask if we drug tested because that would impact the date they could start work. 

I had a person ask about our maternity leave policy because they had recently married and planned to have multiple children. 

I had a person ask in an interview about insurance coverage for mental health issues because, if they don't have their meds, they can be difficult to work around. 

I had a person ask during an interview if our firm might be able to assist her husband that was "wrongly convicted" of murder. "I knew he was dealing drugs, but he sure didn't kill anyone."


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I had a guy come to my office for an interview a few years back. Nice looking, jeans and shirt tucked in; perfect attire for the position he was interviewing for.

After we shook hands he walked behind me and spit a wad of snuff into my waste basket.

I dip so I told him that it wasn't cool to spit in someone's trash can to which he replied, "what, you want me to swallow the chit?"

Next.

TH


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

*"Moves levers and presses pedals to drive trucks and control movement of lifting apparatus." *

*"Unload and stack material by raising and lowering lifting device."*

I would think forklift driving entails all them fine qualities!! Funny kid!!


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Have you ever just met someone for the first time and at that very instant you knew you did not like the person. I once interviewed with a gentleman and within ten minutes I just interrupted him and said "I just do not believe I would be a good fit for you. Thank you for your time." and walked out. Found out later that he was a tyrant to his workers. Not funny to me but my friends thought it was funny.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

HTownBoi281 said:


> *"Moves levers and presses pedals to drive trucks and control movement of lifting apparatus." *
> 
> *"Unload and stack material by raising and lowering lifting device."*
> 
> I would think forklift driving entails all them fine qualities!! Funny kid!!


What about spell check? haha


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> What about spell check? haha


Now you are just being critical! :slimer:


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I have had a couple people bring a friend with them. 

Not to apply but just because they were hanging out together.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

cman said:


> I have had a couple people bring a friend with them.
> 
> Not to apply but just because they were hanging out together.


X 2. Last two kids who applied for lube tech at my shop brought thier girlfriends with them. :headknock


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

You laugh about the car business try having to interview salesman for Boat sales.

I always get the question "Do you have to know how to back up a boat and know how to drive a boat?" I have now started my phone interview answering both of those questions. 

I have interviewed a few people before and liked them so much I almost offered them the job on the spot but then they always open their mouths and begin to tell you what days they can work and how much they expect to get paid.


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

I interviewed a guy once for a railcar repair mechanic position and I asked him to tell me a few things about himself. His first words were I hate getting dirty.. 

Another guy asked how much time he would have to complete random drug tests. When I told him they would have to be performed immediately he got up and walked out. 

Last but not least I had a guy show up to an interview for his brother. He said his brother was sick and had asked him to fill in for him.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Fin "N" Tonic said:


> ....Last but not least I had a guy show up to an interview for his brother. He said his brother was sick and had asked him to fill in for him.


Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

I interviewed a guy for a sales position. He had previously owned is own business that did not end up working out. When I asked him why he thinks his business failed he response was as follows.

"I figured out that there is not enough money in this town for it to have worked (Corpus Christi), you can tell how much money is in a town by the quality of its strippers, the good strippers always go to the cities with the most money and let me tell you this town does not have any good strippers"


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

whistlingdixie said:


> You laugh about the car business try having to interview salesman for Boat sales.
> 
> I always get the question "Do you have to know how to back up a boat and know how to drive a boat?" I have now started my phone interview answering both of those questions.
> 
> I have interviewed a few people before and liked them so much I almost offered them the job on the spot but then they always open their mouths and begin to tell you what days they can work and how much they expect to get paid.


My first question of an initial phone interview is "do you have a valid drivers license", it is amazing how many people in Brownsville, or the RGV, don't have valid DL's. To top that off, it is an everyday occurrence where folks are wanting to buy a car and don't have DL's!!

Don't know what people are thinking???


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Some years ago I as apply for a job along with a few others. It was a job in a shop. I was in nice jeans pearl snap shirt nice boots. I was siting there with paper work in hand sitting quietly.
Now there was a father son both applying for the same job. The son was on the phone cussing at some one holly dirty jeans and boots. Nasty ball cap and a T-shirt. His dad was in shorts flip flops and a T-shirt with his head leaned back sleeping.
I don't guess I would have to tell you who got the job!
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Interviewing a potential professor, when asked about how to handle a conflict with a student answered, take it to the parking lot and duke it out... :help:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Tall Steve said:


> I interviewed a guy for a sales position. He had previously owned is own business that did not end up working out. When I asked him why he thinks his business failed he response was as follows.
> 
> "I figured out that there is not enough money in this town for it to have worked (Corpus Christi), you can tell how much money is in a town by the quality of its strippers, the good strippers always go to the cities with the most money and let me tell you this town does not have any good strippers"


Hahahahahaha. Hey there may be a little truth to that....:biggrin:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I had a guy come in for a crane operator/installer position. About 5 mins into the "interview". He told me about a bogus arrest he had to go to court for. Which was aggravated assault with a motor vehicle. He told me his soon to be ex wife and him had an argument. He drove off turned around and chased he into the yard with his truck. Then he dropped the bombshell that he got a DUI also from that argument. I kind of sat there in awe. I asked him how he planned on driving my crane truck. He said his license was suspended and he drives real careful. This guy didn't stop there. He went on to tell me about how he screwed over his former employer, because they deserved it. Told me he refuses to work with Mexicans. I really thought a hidden camera crew was going to bust in.
He didn't get the job. He landed one with one of my competitors. He ended up falling out of a sign, and dying 4 months later.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Tall Steve said:


> I interviewed a guy for a sales position. He had previously owned is own business that did not end up working out. When I asked him why he thinks his business failed he response was as follows.
> 
> "I figured out that there is not enough money in this town for it to have worked (Corpus Christi), you can tell how much money is in a town by the quality of its strippers, the good strippers always go to the cities with the most money and let me tell you this town does not have any good strippers"


hard to argue with that logic!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

DCAVA said:


> My first question of an initial phone interview is "do you have a valid drivers license", it is amazing how many people in Brownsville, or the RGV, don't have valid DL's. To top that off, it is an everyday occurrence where folks are wanting to buy a car and don't have DL's!!
> 
> Don't know what people are thinking???


Haha that is funny. I was in the car business while so I feel your pain.


----------



## ChasingReds (Jul 31, 2009)

for advanced positions a person coming in for an interview will meet with at least 4 people over a 2-3 hr timeframe so logistically an interview is difficult to set up. Had one very highly qualified applicant call me 45mins before interview process was due to start saying that he had lost his car keys 3 days ago and asked to reschedule in another 2 days as "I'm sure I'll find them by then" - interview was not re-scheduled...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I put salt on my meal before tasting it.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> I put salt on my meal before tasting it.


Loma


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Gilbert beat me!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I wanted to interview this candidate, but HR was opposed. Not sure why?


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

dan_wrider said:


> X 2. Last two kids who applied for lube tech at my shop brought thier girlfriends with them. :headknock


Were they hot? :ac550:


----------



## Surfangler1450 (Jul 14, 2010)

I went to a bunch of interviews looking for an internship my senior year of college and this was one of my favorites.

Interviewer: So we're going to discuss a few scenarios. I'll describe a situation and you tell me what you would do.

Me: Sounds great

Interviewer: There are 3 people on a boat and they have 4 cigarettes, but no lighters or matches. What should do they do?

Me: Well if they throw 1 cigarette overboard, the whole boat becomes a cigarette lighter.

Interviewer: Wow.

The look on the guys face was well worth it.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

Last year I came to need 3 assistants for a TA project in a big hurry so I posted an ad on Craigslists that clearly stated "Must have TWIC card and valid DL. Able to travel out of town immediately for 2-3 week project working 7-12's." The majority of respondants had no TWIC or even knew what one was. Once I got down to a short list of potentials I began interviewing, I heard the following.

1 - I have my own business, can I just work a few days here and there when I am slow?

2 - I live in Katy, can you give me a company car so I can just drive back and forth? (to Beaumont)

3 - I can travel immediately but I will need to borrow a company car next thursday to come see my probation officer, hopefully I can get my DL back after this visit. 

4 - Can I wear my own clothes instead of these coveralls (FRC), I really like to wear shorts when it's warm. 

5 - Will this cast on my arm be a problem?

6 - What does the drug test look for? 

While not earth shaking funny it just shows you what kinda dumbazz's there are in this world.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I will share something I did in an interview in my twenties.

I had an interview on the other side of town with a headhunter. I talked my ex girlfriend into letting me spend the night at her place. The next morning when I am getting ready, I cannot find my dress socks for nothing. I end up putting on white athletic socks.

Anyway, I go to the interview and when it is over, the lady tells me to wear dark dress socks when wearing a suit for my next interview.

Needless to say, I never received a call back.

When I got home, my dress socks were in the hallway. They had fallen out of my bag.

The good news is, I closed the deal with my ex so it was worth it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I put salt on my meal before tasting it.


.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Once had a guy show up for interview, watched him toss out an empty beer can as he got out of his car at 10AM, wearing shorts and flip flops. he didn't get hired!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Lady farted. Silent and deadly. It was pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

It wasn't a job interview, really a sales closing. At the end of the successful presentation, the salesperson stated that they would "Fedex" over a contract. Only problem was that the potential customer was UPS. 
Fail!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

In my mid twenties and not during the interview but was invited out that night to have drinks by the area manager after I got the position and ended up banging her and almost her sister too. Lol. Started two weeks later (no big deal to her or myself) :doowapsta and worked then transferred there for 7 years til I started my own thing.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

The few times I've interviewed for jobs and immediately realized I had zero interest, I have done some "Step Brothers" type random nonsense. Really amuses me, which is all that really matters.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tall Steve said:


> I interviewed a guy for a sales position. He had previously owned is own business that did not end up working out. When I asked him why he thinks his business failed he response was as follows.
> 
> "I figured out that there is not enough money in this town for it to have worked (Corpus Christi), you can tell how much money is in a town by the quality of its strippers, the good strippers always go to the cities with the most money and let me tell you this town does not have any good strippers"


lol, I might have hired him for that. Cowboy logic goes a long way sometimes...

This isn't funny, but I HATE when I go on interviews and the interviewer can't shut up.

I kid you not, I've had powerpoint presentations, prepared statements all sorts of stuff. For crappy entry level jobs, where they were specifically for their interview pool of 3-4 guys.

The job I currently have, the guy sat there, put his hands on his head, and said, I read your resume, it got you in that seat, now tell me why I should hire you.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Had a guy tell me he was a hunting guide and would need to be able to take 3 days off at a time during season.... would that be a problem.

At one time I was assigned the job of running approx 35 coffee bars for a major coffee company I was working for. (not starbucks) Managing a staff of about 150 mostly minimum wage hourly employees was a bit challenging. We use to joke that our interview process was to hold a mirror up in front of their mouths and if it fogged the mirror they were hired. Way too many stories to tell about interviews but one stands out. Girl came in dressed in a dress that was a little loud but not terribly. I'd seen much worse. A bit much on the jewelry too but again I've seen worse. Name on the application was Brianna. I introduced myself and she quickly said "Please call me Brian" That's when I noticed the adams apple. :headknock


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Me: "Tell me three things you are good at."
Candidate: "A, B, and C."
Me: "Tell me three things you are not so good at."
Candidate: "A, B, and C."
:headknock:headknock:headknock

Interviewed a candidate and he kept staring at the corner of the room's ceiling.
Me:"Are you looking for some thing?"
Candidate:"A roach."
....


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a master student give a presentation on his work and he couldn't figure out how to put his slide on the overhead projector so it wasn't upside down. It didn't matter as we needed him to improve our diversity quota so we hired him anyway.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Dukman said:


> Had a guy tell me he was a hunting guide and would need to be able to take 3 days off at a time during season.... would that be a problem.
> 
> At one time I was assigned the job of running approx 35 coffee bars for a major coffee company I was working for. (not starbucks) Managing a staff of about 150 mostly minimum wage hourly employees was a bit challenging. We use to joke that our interview process was to hold a mirror up in front of their mouths and if it fogged the mirror they were hired. Way too many stories to tell about interviews but one stands out. Girl came in dressed in a dress that was a little loud but not terribly. I'd seen much worse. A bit much on the jewelry too but again I've seen worse. Name on the application was Brianna. I introduced myself and she quickly said "Please call me Brian" That's when I noticed the adams apple. :headknock


Back when I did work a Corp. plant job, the HR guy came into the break room with this really strange look on his face. Just completed an interview and the applicant walked into the men's room, nice dress and all. He was going in to tell "Her" wrong door and "She" was standing before the urinal!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Texas Jeweler said:


> Back when I did work a Corp. plant job, the HR guy came into the break room with this really strange look on his face. Just completed an interview and the applicant walked into the men's room, nice dress and all. He was going in to tell "Her" wrong door and "She" was standing before the urinal!


You just can't make this stuff up!:rotfl:

I had a close friend that interviewed a "person" for a job. When the interview was wrapping up, he (or was it a she) informed my friend that if he/she was hired that he would need to install a "special" bathroom for him/her. He/she didn't feel comfortable using a men's or a women's bathroom.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Not me, but a story on my sweetie (female!!) a decade or so ago. She applied for a job, had great credentials, good interview, and towards the end was asked "What are your weak points?" She replied, "You mean other than kriptonite?" 

Sweetie said, you couldn't just say that to anyone, but she can read people pretty well!!

She got the job, and 10 yrs later, offered vice presidency of the company.

True story, and had HR person tell her later, "I had to hire you after that answer."

Later
R3F


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I was interviewing a guy a couple of weeks ago and asked him what he didn't like about his current job. He said he hated how the company went overboard on safety. Really? If you apply for a job in oil and gas, safety is going to be a priority of the company...Dummy!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I interviewed with an inspection company a few months back. The guy interviewing me asked me some questions and had obviously not read my rÃ©sumÃ©. He then said oh wait it says you were in the military is this true. I said yes sit it is. He said well we don't like veterans here I'm going to have to ask you to leave because we don't agree with the war or killing Muslims. I just laughed and told him a few 4 letter words and left.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Many, many years ago I went to an interview for an accounting position. After about an hour into the interview immediately followed by tour of facility, I went to use the restroom and notice that my fly was wide open. I was wearing a suit at the time, and hoped that nobody noticed. About 5 years later, the Accounting Manager was leaving to another location and at his "going away" told everybody that he had never seen anybody show up to an interview with their fly open. Also mentioned that he had a difficult time keeping a straight face while conducting the interview.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

letsgofishbro said:


> I interviewed with an inspection company a few months back. The guy interviewing me asked me some questions and had obviously not read my rÃ©sumÃ©. He then said oh wait it says you were in the military is this true. I said yes sit it is. He said well we don't like veterans here I'm going to have to ask you to leave because we don't agree with the war or killing Muslims. I just laughed and told him a few 4 letter words and left.


***? Was this in Austin or california or of the like? I would've spit on their floor at the feet of that ******. Sorry that actually happened to you and thanks for serving.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

letsgofishbro said:


> I interviewed with an inspection company a few months back. The guy interviewing me asked me some questions and had obviously not read my rÃ©sumÃ©. He then said oh wait it says you were in the military is this true. I said yes sit it is. He said well we don't like veterans here I'm going to have to ask you to leave because we don't agree with the war or killing Muslims. I just laughed and told him a few 4 letter words and left.


What company was this?!?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

letsgofishbro said:


> I interviewed with an inspection company a few months back. The guy interviewing me asked me some questions and had obviously not read my rÃ©sumÃ©. He then said oh wait it says you were in the military is this true. I said yes sit it is. He said well we don't like veterans here I'm going to have to ask you to leave because we don't agree with the war or killing Muslims. I just laughed and told him a few 4 letter words and left.


X2, who was the company?


----------



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

I work in HR and had a guy tell me he was an ex boxer and could handle any stressful situation we had. It was at the end of the interview and I mentioned to him that the office was comprised of mostly women and he would have work closely with them. He closed up his notebook and said he can take a punch but def can't take working with a bunch of gossipy women. He got up and walked out.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

DCAVA said:


> My first question of an initial phone interview is "do you have a valid drivers license", it is amazing how many people in Brownsville, or the RGV, don't have valid DL's. To top that off, it is an everyday occurrence where folks are wanting to buy a car and don't have DL's!!
> 
> Don't know what people are thinking???


kinda hard to get one when you're illegal


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

When I graduated from high school I got a part time job as a delivery driver while going to school. When the owner of the company would interview women for his office he would always ask them if it was okay if he went through their purse. Most women would say yes and he would proceed to dump all their stuff out on his desk and go thru it. Then you had the women who would barge out cussing at him.
He was an odd fellar


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

letsgofishbro said:


> I interviewed with an inspection company a few months back. The guy interviewing me asked me some questions and had obviously not read my rÃ©sumÃ©. He then said oh wait it says you were in the military is this true. I said yes sit it is. He said well we don't like veterans here I'm going to have to ask you to leave because we don't agree with the war or killing Muslims. I just laughed and told him a few 4 letter words and left.


Please name the company so I don't hire them to do inspection work. We love the troops and Vets! :flag:


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

X2 on the drivers license. It is a must have at our company to have a valid DL. Ive had the response, Cant someone just drive me around? Ahhhh NO. 

What is sad is Ive had women fill out apps for their man. Not that he is illiterate but because he is worthless. Im not a babysitter either. 

I tried Craigslist with a series of questions to pre qualify applicants. It is amazing how people cant follow simple instructions. Dont send your resume and dont call. Some people just cant stand it and have to call. Part of the interview process is evaluating your listening skills and ability to follow directions.


----------



## Sushiholic (Nov 14, 2011)

Ethan Hunt said:


> kinda hard to get one when you're illegal


not in CALIFORNIA......


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

I interviewed 2 young gangsta wannabes, One waited on the other during the interview,, after I finished with the second one they promptly walked out the door and headed back out to their car,, on the way thru the parking lot they busted out one of our employees truck windows and ripped the stereo out of the dash, right in front of about 10 guys on the truck loading pad, jumped in their car and took off,, lol,, I had their applications with all thier info on it,,, called the sheriff and they had them busted within 15 minutes,,,, one of them was a constables son from a nearby town lol.........


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

In college on my cell phone, my answering message was.
What do you call a guy with no arms or legs floating down the river? Bob. Bob didn't leave message, don't be the next bob.

Anyway forgot about that, and was looking for a summer job and one of the guys who was the hiring manager was named bob.

Bob heard his, missed the joke, and thought I was being literal. Cops were called, threatening phone calls ensued from bob, after a 30 minute conversation with said bob, he still didn't get the joke. 

Probably a good thing I wouldn't have worked well with someone who called the cops over an answering machine.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

My brother went to an interview with his shirt on inside-out. He got the job, so I guess it wasn't that noticeable. He never asked his boss if she noticed.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I tried to ask the interviewer on a date one time

Got the job, not the date lol

Thomas


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

let's keep this one going, these are good stories!

i haven't personally done anything dumb, but a friend of my wife was trying to help her husband get a job. He was interested in what my wife does (medical sales) and she got him an in. He sent over his resume and gets an interview. between the first time the interviewer saw his resume and the actual interview, he mentioned that he was going to update a few things and bring in a new copy. He updates the resume and goes to the interview. When it's done the interviewer calls my wife and says "who is this guy, was this a joke?". Apparently the guy had updated his resume to include, on the last page, a picture of a bald eagle with Osama bin Laden's head in his mouth with the caption that read "God Bless America".

Needless to say, he did not get the job.


----------



## yr_tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

I interviewed a new college grad for a Elect Eng position with a rather large Semiconductor company....
Me:walk into the meeting room
Him: I am not really looking for a job because don't want to work in the semiconductor industry
Me: Why are you interviewing?
Him: wanted a trip to Austin and just to travel around in general
Me: So what do you want to do in life?
Him: (no chit) I want to join the circus as a juggler.
Me: Can you juggle.
Him: Yep.
Me: Start juggling.
Him: pick up white board markers and erasure and starts juggling.

About this time my boss walks in b/c he was next on the interview schedule....should have seen the look on his face with me sitting there watching this guys juggle. I was suppose to take the guy out the lunch and bring him back for the afternoon sessions..I just released him on the spot and told my boss not to bother interviewing.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 8, 2006)

Years ago I was leaving an interview and the HR lady was behind me walking me out. when I got to the door to leave I turned around with my hand out to shake hers and to tell her thanks for there time etc. and my hand slapped her breast. I didnt know she was that close behind me.... talk about akward.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

POC Troutman said:


> let's keep this one going, these are good stories!
> 
> i haven't personally done anything dumb, but a friend of my wife was trying to help her husband get a job. He was interested in what my wife does (medical sales) and she got him an in. He sent over his resume and gets an interview. between the first time the interviewer saw his resume and the actual interview, he mentioned that he was going to update a few things and bring in a new copy. He updates the resume and goes to the interview. When it's done the interviewer calls my wife and says "who is this guy, was this a joke?". Apparently the guy had updated his resume to include, on the last page, a picture of a bald eagle with Osama bin Laden's head in his mouth with the caption that read "God Bless America".
> 
> Needless to say, he did not get the job.


I had some "friends" who were looking for jobs, it was a couple husband and wife, just getting out of college with multiple post graduate degrees. So I asked them to send me resumes and I'd drop em off on the appropriate person's desk and vouch for them as good honest people.

Anyway they're both well educated, but not having quite grasped the whole working and supporting yourself thing yet. Most of our conversations revolved around them expressing an inability to find jobs. But whatever it's the times right.

So I hand off the resumes without looking. Assuming they were competent people and would highlight their education etc. Anyway my boss calls me in later and starts ripping me to shreds, (I'm clueless). Then he hands me these resumes. They were both 7-8 pages long, of complete ****, down to who they nannied for listing worthless thesis about dead languages and ****.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

before the days of cells phones, i locked my keys in my truck. after the interview i walked out to my truck and was like, ohhh, great... then had to walk back in and ask to borrow their phone.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

NaClH2O said:


> My brother went to an interview with his shirt on inside-out. He got the job, so I guess it wasn't that noticeable. He never asked his boss if she noticed.


Nothing to do with interviews, but I wore a sport shirt to work inside out recently. I never noticed it till mid-afternoon. Come to find out, the whole office new about it but never said a word. They were all just sitting back waiting to see if I would ever notice. Glad I work for a great company.


----------



## jaulbert2 (May 16, 2010)

I was interviewing prospects for a Financial Advisor career. The appropriate attire would be a suit and tie. I had one person arrive with his "baby momma" in shorts, white t-shirt and flip flops. I asked him which position it was he was interviewing for and he replied, "whichever one you are hiring for". Had another kid who still had the sleeve tag attached to his suit coat. When I asked him about it he said he needed to keep it on because if he didn't get the job, he was taking the suit back.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Not an interview, but our stock application has a question that reads "Number of years of high school completed?". Had one guy answer "6". At least he was honest.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Best interview....


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

Jeff SATX said:


> before the days of cells phones, i locked my keys in my truck. after the interview i walked out to my truck and was like, ohhh, great... then had to walk back in and ask to borrow their phone.


that's when you say you broke your key in the ignition or door or something.....

Did you get that job?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

jaulbert2 said:


> I was interviewing prospects for a Financial Advisor career. The appropriate attire would be a suit and tie. I had one person arrive with his "baby momma" in shorts, white t-shirt and flip flops. I asked him which position it was he was interviewing for and he replied, "whichever one you are hiring for". Had another kid who still had the sleeve tag attached to his suit coat. When I asked him about it he said he needed to keep it on because if he didn't get the job, he was taking the suit back.


Hopefully you hired the second guy, sounds like he made a good financial decision.


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

letsgofishbro said:


> I interviewed with an inspection company a few months back. The guy interviewing me asked me some questions and had obviously not read my rÃ©sumÃ©. He then said oh wait it says you were in the military is this true. I said yes sit it is. He said well we don't like veterans here I'm going to have to ask you to leave because we don't agree with the war or killing Muslims. I just laughed and told him a few 4 letter words and left.


***? Thanks for your service and sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

bigbarr said:


> I interviewed 2 young gangsta wannabes, One waited on the other during the interview,, after I finished with the second one they promptly walked out the door and headed back out to their car,, on the way thru the parking lot they busted out one of our employees truck windows and ripped the stereo out of the dash, right in front of about 10 guys on the truck loading pad, jumped in their car and took off,, lol,, I had their applications with all thier info on it,,, called the sheriff and they had them busted within 15 minutes,,,, one of them was a constables son from a nearby town lol.........


Gotta admire their work ethic though...


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Did a webcam interview with an applicant the morning after the super bowl. She was 15 minutes late, was wearing a sweatshirt, and looked like she just rolled out of bed. She said she forgot about the interview and stayed at a super bowl party too late. There was a wine glass on the desk behind her. She didn't get the job.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

When I had a crew framing houses guys would come up and ask for a job. The only question I would ask was " Do you do drugs?". My helper thoght that was strange but I told him I could stand a doper just not a liar.


----------



## Myassys Dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

*Interview*

Worst one:

During an interview I had asked a guy why he was looking to leave his current employer? He said that he was about to get fired because he always shows up late to work. I then asked why do you have trouble getting into work on time? He went on to say that his wife works late and when she does he stays up all night watching naughty videos on the internet.

# 2:

Boss calls me and tells me to come to do an interview with him. After reading his resume I noticed that he worked for a competitor so I thought this was an easy one. During that interview I asked this him why does he want to leave company X to join us if we do the same thing? His response was that he hates his job and hates what he does. I don't think I asked another question and afterwards I told my boss that about sums it up. Two weeks later he was working for us and we spent the next 10 months figuring out how to get rid of this person.

On the flip side, a positive story, I used to tell this story about being on time as it is important to me.

I was interviewing a lady and I noticed that her name tag was hanging from her bicep rather than the front of her shirt or belt etc...At the end of the interview I had to ask the question........She turned bright red and said that she does not believe in being late and in doing so she had to climb a fence to get to her car for the interview. During the scaling of the fence had ripped her shirt. She said she didn't have another suit and was not about to reschedule the interview. I offered her the job!


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Funniest on for me was an interview at Schlumberge when I was 20 or so and had been working on Diesel engines a couple of years. The position was field mechanic-crew member on a pipeline maintenance crew. The interviewer seemed ok with my engine knowledge. He then asked me what I knew about Pigs. I thought this was an odd question but replied growing up on a farm I knew something about horses and cows, but not much about pigs. When he stopped laughing he explained what a pipeline pig was. 

Now days owning a Diesel engine business I get some odd ones. My favorite was 
" I currently work at a wireless kiosk at the mall, but think I would like being a mechanic. Must have missed that 3-5 years experience required.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Had a 45-50 yr old matronly/church lady type interview for a position (think chubby June Cleaver). She had a decent resume and some decent experience for the position. Part of her job would have been publishing some training materials on the internet and writing some HTML code for the website that hosted these materials and keeping it updated. I asked her if she had any experience in this area, and she directed me to her personal website she had designed. 
It looked pretty good, so We scheduled the second interview right then.
Later that afternoon, I was discussing the candidates with another guy and he said lemme see the site she built. We trolled around on it for a minute or 2 and he said-- "hey click that link in the bottom right hand corner"-- I did-- It went the her "other site"
The other site
There she was in all her glory -- Clad in a leather bustier and heels -- nothing else with a whip and a dog collar around her neck as a Bondage Mistress for hire-- the site was extremely shall we say "Graphic" as to the services she provided and even included pics of said services and her performing them -- lol
Oh BTW we canceled the second interview with her.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

letsgofishbro said:


> I interviewed with an inspection company a few months back. The guy interviewing me asked me some questions and had obviously not read my rÃ©sumÃ©. He then said oh wait it says you were in the military is this true. I said yes sit it is. He said well we don't like veterans here I'm going to have to ask you to leave because we don't agree with the war or killing Muslims. I just laughed and told him a few 4 letter words and left.


I'm sorry, but I gotta call BS on this one. Even if the guy did believe this (highly unlikely, especially in this state) I seriously doubt he would come out and say it.

Were you applying at a Mosque? or The Al Queda Inspection Group LLC?

:fish:


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

As a teenager, I interviewed for a company with about 45 total employees. The second in charge was leading the interview with about 2-3 underlings. #2 asks me "Where do you see yourself in 20 years?" Like an idiot I replied, "In your position."

I didn't get hired. Lesson learned.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

ATX 4x4 said:


> As a teenager, I interviewed for a company with about 45 total employees. The second in charge was leading the interview with about 2-3 underlings. #2 asks me "Where do you see yourself in 20 years?" Like an idiot I replied, "In your position."
> 
> I didn't get hired. Lesson learned.


LOL That's funny


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

was talking to a lady at bass pro shops when i bought my costas, and she was telling us how a kid came in to apply for a job, fills out application in the store and turns it in. about a week later he comes in and tries on a pair of costas, then runs out the store with them still on.(steals them). well multiple employees remember that he was just in there filling out job application..:headknock
needless to say the store manager calls him up and says either give us back the glasses or the police will get involved. he brought them back to bass pro, and obviously didnt get the job


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I asked a guy "how well do you balance tasks?" 
He didn't say anything but picked up a push pin off my desk and tried balancing it on the tip of his finger.

"I said TASKS, not tacks..." he got the job.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I once interviewed a guy who put salt on his food before tasting it. What a loser.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

poppadawg said:


> I once interviewed a guy who put salt on his food before tasting it. What a loser.


Was it horse meat???:slimer:


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

I was on an interview team that took a lady canidate to a bbq lunch. She poured ketchup on her french fries, licked all around the top of the bottle before putting the cap back on.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Not me but a college buddy. He was having a bad week, GF problems, bad test grade, etc. He went to one of those on campus interviews where the interviewing woman asked him that same question "Where do you see yourself in five years?". He said he thought about it, looked out a window where there was a road leaving the campus that disappeared into a heavy fog. He said he ask her if she could see where that road led to? She said no. He said "Me either and that is the stupidist question I have ever been asked". No job offer.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

monark said:


> I was on an interview team that took a lady canidate to a bbq lunch. She poured ketchup on her french fries, licked all around the top of the bottle before putting the cap back on.


I didn't know you could get a job and a raise in the same day.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> There she was in all her glory -- Clad in a leather bustier and heels -- nothing else with a whip and a dog collar around her neck as a Bondage Mistress for hire-- the site was extremely shall we say "Graphic" as to the services she provided and even included pics of said services and her performing them -- lol
> Oh BTW we *canceled the second interview* with her.


You hired her on the spot, no need for a second? That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

lol-- no we didnt


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

I had a temp company send over two canidates for a temporary project. They rode together and after checking in at the guard station, Galena Park's Finest pulled in behind them. Driver and passenger arrested in our parking lot and car towed. The officer informed me that they found a cooler in the back seat with two bags of urine in them. I don't think it was their lunch!

needless to say, a different agency was called and the project completed on time.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

akw96 said:


> I had a temp company send over two canidates for a temporary project. They rode together and after checking in at the guard station, Galena Park's Finest pulled in behind them. Driver and passenger arrested in our parking lot and car towed. The officer informed me that they found a cooler in the back seat with two bags of urine in them. I don't think it was their lunch!
> 
> needless to say, a different agency was called and the project completed on time.


brought their own pee in huh... hahahaha some folks...


----------



## drhud (Jul 8, 2009)

Interviewed a 27 year old man for a financial analysis position at the bank that I worked at....he had some, but not a lot of experience and was doing fairly well in the interview. I got to his hobbies that he had listed....the top one was Video games. I asked him about this. You would've thought that I just gave him a $100 bill. He started talking so fast...stood up and paced around the room while explaining the ins and outs of his favorite game and his "ranking" as Supreme Commander or something.
Talk about two separate personalties. Nope....he didn't get a call back.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

monark said:


> I was on an interview team that took a lady canidate to a bbq lunch. She poured ketchup on her french fries, licked all around the top of the bottle before putting the cap back on.





vette74 said:


> I didn't know you could get a job and a raise in the same day.


She obviously is use to the ketchup packets.


----------

